# Raw goat milk for Chevre



## Baldwiner (Jan 6, 2012)

My wife and I just got two La Mancha dairy goats this past week and tried using the raw milk for Chevre cheese making. Has anyone had a problem with extremely slow curd formation with this kind of milk? 

We used a combo culture+rennet from cheesemaking.com and did not use calcium chloride with the 1st batch. A curd eventually formed after about 18 hours at 72 degrees, but it wasn't strong at all and wouldn't pass the "clean break" test.
With the 2nd batch, we tried using calcuium chloride (w/ dilution in regular tap water) at 80 degrees and that didn't seem to help the acidification.

Any tips? I assume my thermometer could be off, but I'm not sure if that would affect the curd formation that much.

Thanks!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It should make curd in 8 hours if you use the chevre culture packets that have the rennet already in it.

Are you using liquid rennet rather than the tablets or "Junket" from the store? Liquid rennet works best for me.

If you use two gallons of milk, a separate culture, and rennet, use 1/2 tsp liquid rennet stirred into 1/4 cup water.

I do pasteurize mine because of people in the family with immunity issues, but I *have* made it with raw milk with no problems.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Always raw milk for my personal use pasteurized to sell. Never a problem either way.

2 gallons of raw milk heated to 72 degrees.
I add 3 drops of liquid rennet to 1/4 cup water then add 1 Tbls of the mixture to the milk along with 1/4 tsp of Meso culture.
Mix well and allow to sit over night at room temp. By morning it has a clean break.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I make mine similar to the way Steff does , often using the freshly strained milk without ever cooling it.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> I make mine similar to the way Steff does , often using the freshly strained milk without ever cooling it.


I do this too. bring it in fresh from the goat, don't bother to heat it, strain, culture (I use mm89 along with the chevre culture, or use farmhouse) and liq rennet and let set on the counter. I will let mine culture for at least 12 hours, maybe 18. drain in a sheer curtain piece, hanging from a cabinet handle over a bucket. whey goes into bread making or to the hens.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

chewie said:


> I do this too. bring it in fresh from the goat, don't bother to heat it, strain, culture (I use mm89 along with the chevre culture, or use farmhouse) and liq rennet and let set on the counter. I will let mine culture for at least 12 hours, maybe 18. drain in a sheer curtain piece, hanging from a cabinet handle over a bucket. whey goes into bread making or to the hens.



I've taken to using Flora Danica as culture....and of course liquid rennet. I purchased a stack of pyramid molds and love them.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

ah suzy, I was mistaken, its not farmhouse, its the flora danika, which I am certain you pointed me to last year. yup, that makes fantastic chevre. liquid rennet too

I drain then use the mixer to really cream it up. I like that texture best.

why are you so happy with the pyrimids? do you put anything on the sides? ash, herbs, etc?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

chewie said:


> ah suzy, I was mistaken, its not farmhouse, its the flora danika, which I am certain you pointed me to last year. yup, that makes fantastic chevre. liquid rennet too
> 
> I drain then use the mixer to really cream it up. I like that texture best.
> 
> why are you so happy with the pyrimids? do you put anything on the sides? ash, herbs, etc?



I do herbs and fruits...been contemplating a mold ripened soft goat cheese recipe in a book I bought recently also.
favorites that are added into the chevre around here are dried cherries, roasted red peppers, dried tomato with roasted garlic and basil. I put some of the desired add in at the very bottom of the molds...ladle curds over and let it settle for a bit then add another layer then top off.


----------

